

Announcing MJORM 1.0-RC1 A Java API for using MongoDB - briandilley
http://code.google.com/p/mongo-java-orm/
I've recently released 1.0-RC1 for MJORM (Mongo-Java-Orm, project page: http://code.google.com/p/mongo-java-orm/).  Features include:<p><pre><code>  * XML and annotation based mapping configuration for POJOs
  * Automatic DBObject to POJO (and vica verca) conversion
  * XML and JavaScript? based Map\Reduce configuration and helper classes
  * High level query API via the MongoDao
  * Lower level criteria query API via DaoQuery and DaoModifier
  * MQL (MJORM query language. aka "Michael") a DSL for querying mongo similar to SQL
  * Easy integration with the Spring Framework</code></pre>
======
briandilley
Features include

    
    
      * XML and annotation based mapping configuration for POJOs
      * Automatic DBObject to POJO (and vica verca) conversion
      * XML and JavaScript? based Map\Reduce configuration and helper classes
      * High level query API via the MongoDao
      * Lower level criteria query API via DaoQuery and DaoModifier
      * MQL (MJORM query language. aka "Michael") a DSL for querying mongo similar to SQL
      * Easy integration with the Spring Framework

